
Butt Stool – Invented? - zelah
Has anyone invented the &quot;butt stool&quot;? And if not then why not? Strap it on and sit any time anywhere!
======
chrisbennet
A.k.a. One legged “Milking stool”.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=milking+stool&rlz=1C9BKJA_en...](https://www.google.com/search?q=milking+stool&rlz=1C9BKJA_enUS690US693&oq=milking+stool&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.3227j1j7&hl=en-
US&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=VmYzW-ZkKJCqyM):

